
Calculate calories with Wolfram Alpha - acangiano
http://belifesavvy.com/2009/07/27/calculate-calories-with-wolfram-alpha/
======
rg
This appears to be ongoing improvement; Wolfram Alpha was very poor on
nutrition information at introduction, but seems much better now (although
still with a long ways to go).

